# insecticide/fungicide in S/H?



## the jive turkey (Nov 13, 2006)

I have persistent mealies that need killing....
how should one apply insecticide/fungicide to the plants in S/H? Dunk or spray? Rinse while wet, or let dry or rinse not necessary? Should one worry about the chemicals left in the water in the bottom of container?


----------



## bwester (Nov 13, 2006)

if smell is not an issue, I always trust good ole malathion. I'd just drench the whole thing.


----------

